# Shappell Bay Runner



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been fishing out of a clam 2000 shanty for years and I'm finally ready to upgrade. I don't have a machine to pull the shanty and I've got a lot of gear (power auger, vexilar, buddy heater, buckets etc). I was looking at buying a nice 2 man flip over shanty but the weight really concerns me. I recently came across this Shappell Bay Runner and I think this could be a good solution. It's fairly light and looks like it's still big enough for 2 people and all my gear. Has anyone fished out of this before and what are do you think? Also, I live in Royal Oak and work near Dearborn so if anyone knows where I can check this out in person or where the best deal is please chime in.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a buddy selling one that he bought last year and hardly used it. I think he wants $200 for it. Located in Bay City if your interested. His wife just had a baby and he just got a different job. He really liked fishing out of it but just isn't going to have the time this winter. 
Shoot me a message of your interested
Josh


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply but Bay City is almost 2 hours from my place. I'm not sure the drive would be worth it.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought so but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Not sure if you want to drive about 30 miles to Bass Pro. Last time I was there I saw 1 on the sales floor. I personally don't think that they have enough room for 2 adults. If you want a good 2 man flip over that is relatively light you might want to check out the Frabill Trekker DLX. The non thermal version is 80lbs, while the thermal version is 85lbs. If you fish with a buddy then it could help if he pulls the gear in a jet sled so you don't load up the shanty with so much extra weight.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Josh R said:


> I have a buddy selling one that he bought last year and hardly used it. I think he wants $200 for it. Located in Bay City if your interested. His wife just had a baby and he just got a different job. He really liked fishing out of it but just isn't going to have the time this winter.
> Shoot me a message of your interested
> Josh


***it's been sold****


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

Just purchase a bay ruuner myself. Bass pro was $349.00, got mine for $319.00. To small for 2 people- just 60 lbs.- open set up 15 to 20 seconds - no velcro door flaps -just install some bottom snaps to fix - holes where a little close together, 1 hole to fish other for vex. Go to you tube to see video of set up. I can open mine in less than 10 sec.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

stampman said:


> Just purchase a bay ruuner myself. Bass pro was $349.00, got mine for $319.00. To small for 2 people- just 60 lbs.- open set up 15 to 20 seconds - no velcro door flaps -just install some bottom snaps to fix - holes where a little close together, 1 hole to fish other for vex. Go to you tube to see video of set up. I can open mine in less than 10 sec.


Thanks for the reply! I'll have to go to Bass Pro and check it out for myself. I'm hoping maybe I can find one on sale and get the price under $300 but that may just be wishful thinking...


----------



## n4cer26 (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought a Bay Runner last year. I also have a trekker day I bought in 2009 when my son was 10 and liked hitting the ice with me. Now he is 15vand less interested so I mostly go out by myself. The Bay Runner is a nice roomy choice for one person but you would be hard pressed to squeeze 2 people in there with any level of comfort. Love the electronics shelf and the fast setup & takedown. If your looking for a 2 man shelter then keep looking... This isn't the one unless you and your fishing partner are tiny people.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

I baught one at franks shanty days last year that came with the runners for the bottom of the tub, a heavey duty tow bar, and a cover for under $300.00 (all needed accessories for fishing the bay). As everyone else has stated it is not big enough for two people unless it's two childeren. I like everything about it for one man and all his gear. It is however to short to fully stand up in and the holes are rather close together. You can auger towards the hole edges and fish two rods comfortably. I usually fish a deadstick and a jig rod for walleyes. I don't get tangle ups much unless a really big fish gets frisky and that will happen in any shanty. Blugill in 20' plus feet of water can produce a few tangles but nothing too bad either. I also have a larger shany that I fish two men out of and I get the same amount of tangle ups with the bluegills in that one also. I pull it aroung on foot when blugill fishing or walleye fishing the river with ease. You can leave it set up and pull it from hole to hole without packing up everything and breaking it down. This allows you more time fishing and less time setting up and breaking down. Good luck and good fishin!


----------

